# From Ron: Report EPG Mapping and OTA Issues



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have been reading some posts regarding EPG mapping issues and figured that a thread should be created to try and keep track of these issues. So if you are having EPG mapping issues with your 622, please post a report here. *This thread is only for reporting the issues. I have created a seperate thread for Discussion.* This has not been requested by Dish, but I figured we need a place for these types of reports. If you can include a picture showing the issue, that would be appreciated.

What to include:

*Title* 
_Indicate location and if it a mapping or OTA reception issue_

*Where are you located? *
_Where are you located_

*What channels are you you not getting EPG info for that you think you should?*
_You want to include the channels you are not getting EPG mapped data. Include information if you are getting this information on another receiver or you got it on the receiver the 622 is replacing_

*What channels are you having OTA issues with? *
_indicate channels you are having OTA issues with and why you feel this is 622 related_

*Addional Info? *
_Any additional information you feel would be helpful._


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Cincinnati DMA (EPG Mapping)

I am not getting EPG listings on the following channels:

005-02, 009-02, 014-02, 014-03, 014-04, 014-05, 014-06 (HD feed), 019-02, 048-01 (HD feed), 048-02, 054-02, 054-03, 054-04 (HD feed), 054-05, 054-06

014-02 is the digital feed of 014-00 and since there are listing for 014-00 I would think that there should be listings for 014-02.

I am getting the listing for most of those digital stations on a non-satellite receiver (a Sony DHG-HDD500) that uses the TVGOS for EPG information.

Even though I have no OTA reception issues (all OTA channels are 85+), when I tune to 019-01 (which I do have listings for) the ViP622 sometimes locks up. This is most likely a station problem but the ViP622 should handle it better. It takes a front panel reset to get it working again.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Title: Mapping issue
Location: St. Louis

Issue: No guide data for 2-01 (Fox O&O) 5-02 (NBC Weather Plus---who cares?) and all four PBS subs (9-01 = Nat'l HD feed, 9-02 = PBS Kids, 9-03 = Analog mirror, 9-04 = PBS You)

Addional Info: I used to receive 2-01 (Fox) guide data with the 811 but it's gone with the 622. I have never seen guide data on any of the PBS channels (811 or 622) although guide data does exist in the EPG for the analog PBS channel (9-00). This data should map to 9-03.

It irks me to pay an additional monthly fee for OTA guide data when almost half the channels are blank.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Chicago, Il
No EPG Listing for WGN OTA
No EPG listings for WTTW 1&3 OTA 
WTTW 2 has guide info.

I never had the guide info with the 811 either. Since WTTW digital is not carried by Dish I don't expect to see guide data. However WGN is carried and subscribed to I should have guide data.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Princeton, NJ - Philadelphia DMA
No Mapping, No EPG for OTA, OTA reception on select channels

No EPG information for the following OTA channels. Was getting EPG for all channels with my 921.

3.1 KYW, 6.1 WPVI, 10.1 WCAU, 17.1 WPHL, 23.1 NJN, 35.1 WYBE, 57.1 WPSG, 65.1 WUVP

There is no mapping of my subscribed Dish locals. The Dish locals are stuck in
8150, 8151, 8152, etc.

When I scan for channels, the 622 does not find 12.1, 12.2 , 29.1 WTXF, 61.1 I,
61.2 PAX, 61.3 Worship, 61.4 Faith. My 921 found these channels. I tried to add
manually 12.1 (55) and 29.1 (42). Signal strength was zero. On my 921, the signal
stength bounced from 0 to 70. 

The 622 found channel 17.1 WPHL on the scan. But I cannot get reception on
this channel. With the 921, I had perfect reception on this channel.

I have a Sony HDD-500. The Sony is getting perfect reception and guide data
for all channels, 3.1, 6.1, 6.2, 6.3, 10.1, 10.2, 12.1, 12.2, 17.1, 23.1, 23.4, 23.5,
29.1, 35.1, 48.1, 48.2, 48.3, 48.4, 48.5, 52.1, 52.4, 52.5, 57.1, 61.1, 61.2, 61.3, 61.4, 65.1, 65.2. My 921 found all these channels. I had reception on all channels
with the 921 with the exception that 12.1, 12.2 and 29.1, the reception was spotty. The 921 gave me epg data for 3.1, 6.1, 10.1, 17.1, 23.1, 29.1, 57.1, 65.1

When scanning for OTA channels, the 622 does not find the following channels


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Long Island, NY - NYC DMA

My 622 does not receive EPG info on the two following OTA channels, *WCBS-DT & WWOR-DT*. Guide data was there on my 942's at one point and at a subsequent software update, I had lost the guide data for those two channels and they are still missing on my 942. When I first got my 622, WCBS-DT guide data was missing, but guide data for WWOR-DT was included in my 622's EPG. However software update L351 on 02/16/05 removed the guide data on my 522 again for WWOR-DT NY (UPN).


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

Guide data. I just see Digital service. I am subbed to E* local package.

Lakeland FL (Tampa St Pete DMA)

WUSF-DT 16.1 PBS TAMPA FL 
WEDU-DT 3.1 PBS TAMPA FL 

All the channels on the PBS stations have no guide data. My HD Tivo has all sub channels fully populated with Guide data so I know the station is sending it.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

tammyandlee said:


> Guide data. I just see Digital service. I am subbed to E* local package.
> 
> Lakeland FL (Tampa St Pete DMA)
> 
> ...


Tivo gets its guide from a telephone call, so you can't compare it to DISHs source.


----------



## chrisl1977 (Aug 29, 2006)

I've just recently gotten my Vip-622, but I'm not getting any OTA guide info from WAGM (CBS & FOX) or WMEM (PBS). WAGM has confirmed they are sending 16 hours of guide info encoded in the HD signal, but I am not getting it on my reciever. I am located in Mapleton, ME and get excellent reception of WMEM and OK reception for WAGM. - Chris


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

chrisl1977 said:


> I've just recently gotten my Vip-622, but I'm not getting any OTA guide info from WAGM (CBS & FOX) or WMEM (PBS). WAGM has confirmed they are sending 16 hours of guide info encoded in the HD signal, but I am not getting it on my reciever. I am located in Mapleton, ME and get excellent reception of WMEM and OK reception for WAGM. - Chris


Even though you get your signal OTA, you must subscribe to locals through Dish. The 622 does not rely on the PIP guide info that the broadcaster embeds into the signal. If you do also subscribe to locals and do'nt get the guide info, try deleting the channel, do a reboot and then add the channel back. I hope I was able to help. Good luck.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DVDDAD is correct.... 

Do a search on PSIP here and you will get a number of threads discussing why PSIP is not used.


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm in central Nebraska. The channels I have no EPG info for are the ones for channels I receive OTA that are identical to the ones provided by my "locals" but with different call letters.

To make that clearer. 
Our CBS station is know as KOLN/KGIN ch 10/11. They broadcast channel 10 in the Lincoln area and channel 11 in central Nebraska. Dish feeds the KOLN(10) and I get KGIN(11) off air.
The same is true for public television. In state it is known as NET and the channels are NET1-NET2 ect. There are transmitters across the state. All identify as NET when you do a channel scan. However each transmitter does have a separate set of call letters. Dish retransmits the signal from the Lincoln transmitter, so again I have no guide info. This is true across the whole state. On this I wonder if dish set the call letters to NET instead of the call letters from the Lincoln transmitter if that would give us the guide info. Also, I receive on ch 29 and Lincoln is ch 12. (anlog ch numbers)

These are my only HD channels, so you can see why I would like the guide info. Locals are not supplied in HD from dish.

All the guide info is there, it just needs to show up in the right place.

Thanks


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I have been reading some posts regarding EPG mapping issues and figured that a thread should be created to try and keep track of these issues. So if you are having EPG mapping issues with your 622, please post a report here. *This thread is only for reporting the issues. I have created a seperate thread for Discussion.* This has not been requested by Dish, but I figured we need a place for these types of reports. If you can include a picture showing the issue, that would be appreciated.
> 
> What to include:
> 
> ...


Midland, Tx - EPG Mapping on vip622

KPEJDT - FOX - 24-1 Has never mapped on my vip622. Have had my vip622 for 16 months.

All local channels map correctly on my vip211

I have contacted Dish, but only received empty promises and excuses and no explanation why it works on vip211 and not on my vip622.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

xteacher said:


> I'm in central Nebraska. The channels I have no EPG info for are the ones for channels I receive OTA that are identical to the ones provided by my "locals" but with different call letters.
> 
> To make that clearer.
> Our CBS station is know as KOLN/KGIN ch 10/11. They broadcast channel 10 in the Lincoln area and channel 11 in central Nebraska. Dish feeds the KOLN(10) and I get KGIN(11) off air.
> ...


Might want to PM Presence.. From the thread in the OTA section is sounds like this issue was resolved. First thing I would try.. Removed all your Local channels. Exit out of of the local channel page so it saves them.

Do a hard reboot... Verify that they no channels are configured.

Do a rescan and see if that gets things going... Like I said. I read the OTA thread and it appeared the issues was solved. You might need to clear everything out if you have not tried this and rescan.

Need to be sure you do the save on exiting out locals and that you do a hard reset. That should clear any left over stuff out I would imagine.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Indianapolis, IN. Mapping EPG.

Had WISH-DT (CBS 8) and subchannels with antenna mounted on side of house (4-5 ft above ground level). Signal strengths were in the 60 range. Moved antenna to top of two story home, picked up WTTV-DT (CW 4 from Bloomington, IN 30+ miles), but lost WISH-DT. Deleted all locals and rescanned to no effect. All other local channels are now in the 90-100 strength range. WISH-DT is only a 20kW signal, 13 miles from home; most other Indy channels are also 13 miles, but lowest strength is 200+kW. WTTV-DT is 30+ miles at 60+kW.

I will try to delete all locals and do a reboot and repost results.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ron, I'm think you (and Dish) are probably aware of this particular problem but 
I don't see it fully explained in this thread so here goes. This applies to Xteachers situation also.

This is not a receiver issue but an issue with the way Dish has their EPG set up.
Well, it's an issue with the 622/722 receivers because they allow us to get OTA!
 

I'm in central SD about 160 miles from Sioux Falls but I'm in the Sioux Falls DMA.
I get the Sioux Falls locals 13(KSFY), 11(KELO), and 23(KCSD)-(PBS) over the satellite and also over the air here from full power translator stations 4(KPRY), 6(KPLO) and 10(KTSD). I think 4 and 6 might insert an occasional local ad but program wise they are identical to the Sioux Falls stations. 

I of course get EPG info for 13, 11 and 23 but "Digital Service" for the 4, 6 and 10 OTA stations. Because the call letters and channel numbers do not match I get no EPG for my OTA stations. Makes setting up a recording for these stations a pain.

I'm guessing this problem applies to quite a few people around the country.
What we need is the ability to map the EPG info from a satellite station to an 
OTA station. For example map EPG info from sat channel 13 to OTA station 4.

Due to our screwy TV regulations I also get MN PBS (KSMN) that is over 200 miles from me (but close to Sioux Falls) over the sat with EPG info but I don't expect I'll ever get EPG info for a Nebraska PBS I get over the air (in fact probably my strongest OTA station) and of course in a NE DMA.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Medford, Or.
Mapping Issue

KOBI 005-01 (NBC) no EPG

SOPT 008-002 (PBS) no EPG (001,003 ok)

ABC, CBS, FOX - EPG's for all


----------



## DishGeek75 (Oct 18, 2007)

I rescanned OTA and performed a check switch in order to get an updated guide in case anything had changed and still didn't get the guide for one of my channels, but reset the NVRAM and then scanned again, check switch and then had guide. Dish said that wouldn't work but it did.

I would say it wouldn't work in 100% of cases, but here's the procedure if you want to try. 

Remember, you have to perform these remote button commands as fast as you can.

1. Menu
2. 6
3. 3
4. Info
5. Right
6. Left
7. TV/Video
8. Select
9. Front Panel Reboot

This resets NVRAM and clears:

1. Error counters and temperature readings and Lost Locks
2. OTA channels
3. Resolution to 480i default
4. Put receiver to Dual Mode default

It does NOT erase timers or check switch settings. It also does not erase recordings.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Ray_Clum said:


> Indianapolis, IN. Mapping EPG.
> 
> Had WISH-DT (CBS 8) and subchannels with antenna mounted on side of house (4-5 ft above ground level). Signal strengths were in the 60 range. Moved antenna to top of two story home, picked up WTTV-DT (CW 4 from Bloomington, IN 30+ miles), but lost WISH-DT. Deleted all locals and rescanned to no effect. All other local channels are now in the 90-100 strength range. WISH-DT is only a 20kW signal, 13 miles from home; most other Indy channels are also 13 miles, but lowest strength is 200+kW. WTTV-DT is 30+ miles at 60+kW.
> 
> I will try to delete all locals and do a reboot and repost results.


Okay... re ran everything last night and I pulled in WIST-DT and all sub-channels.

Now I also have 4 channels with subs that do not have information beyond digital service.

WCLJ-DT (42-Ind)
WIPB-DT (49-PBS)
WIPX-DT (63-i)
WDTI-DT (69-Ind)

These channels are NOT part of the Dish local channel offering.

Any ideas on how to get something beyond "Digital Service" in the EPG for these 4?


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Might want to PM Presence.. From the thread in the OTA section is sounds like this issue was resolved. First thing I would try.. Removed all your Local channels. Exit out of of the local channel page so it saves them.
> 
> Do a hard reboot... Verify that they no channels are configured.
> 
> ...


I have tried this several times--but once more won't hurt anything.
I have also called 3-4 times to resolve this, but no luck. Every time the CSR gave up and told me it wasn't possible. I had followed the discussion on the OTA forum and knew it "might" be possible.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

These type of things are definitely localized issues and always good for people in the same are to work them out. I have seen issues where due to the person DMA, the guide information would not populate. The fact you are getting some mapping makes me believe the mapping is working. The fact that others seems to be having luck also is a posiitive sign. Which leads to something in your receiver stopping the mapping. 

Look at DishGeeks advice.... Might be something worth trying. clearing the NVRAM might work. However, clearing NVRAM is not something recommended for the faint of heart and usually is something I would recommend as a last step. 

Also.. Clearning NVRAM is also done at your risk. Usually does not result in bad things happening, but definitely is not something tech support normally suggests.


----------



## kato41 (Jan 24, 2008)

I recently "upgraded" (A misnomer for sure) my 811 to a 722 receiver. 

The 811 used to show the programming guide for all digital OTA channels. The 722 simply states "Digital Service" with no programming info. I channel reception is fine (most 80% and higher) only the program guide is screwed up.

Thx.

Mark


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

kato41... did you sub to Dish locals. To get EPG info with the 722, you must subscribe to locals.


----------



## kato41 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> kato41... did you sub to Dish locals. To get EPG info with the 722, you must subscribe to locals.


That's what I've found after searching long an hard on the web... The PROBLEM is that DISH doesn't provide local channels in my DMA! I can't get local channels or program guide.... Why? Makes no sense.

I want my 811 receiver back.... DISH says they don't have it... The installer says they don't have it. It mysteriously vanished in the last week!

Mark


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Might want to PM Presence.. From the thread in the OTA section is sounds like this issue was resolved. First thing I would try.. Removed all your Local channels. Exit out of of the local channel page so it saves them.
> 
> Do a hard reboot... Verify that they no channels are configured.
> 
> ...


I give up...I've been through the whole process a couple more times with no luck. There doesn't seem to be any way to get the data transferred to the OTA channels.

Probably time to start saving my 5 bucks a month.
:crying:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

DVDDAD said:


> Long Island, NY - NYC DMA
> 
> My 622 does not receive EPG info on the two following OTA channels, *WCBS-DT & WWOR-DT*. ...


Interupting to remind people with this problem that they may need to delete an OTA channel from their machine then readd (or rescan if desired) that channel. In NYC DMA the channels mentioned have had their info changed by the local broadcaster, after which they did not match what DISH carried in the EPG. When this problem was brought to Dish's attention they changed the EPG to match the new channel info, but this causes the data to not match the old info that is stored in your receiver.

SO DELETING AND READDING MUST BE DONE, in order to regain your EPG for these channels. WCBS-DT and WWOR-DT both are carrying EPG data.


----------

